# nervous colon



## angiego21 (Aug 9, 2002)

about 5 years ago(after my gallbladder was removed) I went to the doctor for a an ultrasound and an upper GI. The doctor told me I had a nervous colon and that's all that was ever done. I was never told how to handle this(if it needs to be handled at all), or if it's something that relates to having my gallbladder out or what. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You need to go back to the doctor and get a diagnosis. If it is IBS there are things that you can do to help, be it dietry, calcium or hypnotherapy.If it is IBS then in a sick way that is a good thing. At least then you will know thats its not IBD or something worse.GOod luck.


----------

